# IH 424 For Sale or Trade



## Hammer (Jan 6, 2008)

IH 424 with front loader, runs great, good condition, asking $5100.00 or will Trade for a good 4 horse trailer.
Contact John at: 317-225-0451 I do have pictures


----------

